# Bearbeiten von Webgalerie Plugin



## RalfZ (1. September 2003)

Hallo Leute
Gibt es ein Tool um das Plugin von Webgalerie zu bearbeiten. Es ist ja prinzipiell nicht schlecht und erspart eine Menge Arbeit. Was mich aber insbesondere stört ist das 1.die Schrift innerhalb der Thumbnailvorschau generell auf 3 steht. und das überhaubt der Dateiname bei Thumbnails erscheint.
Es werden jetzt Einwände kommen das ich ja die fertigen Seiten bearbeiten kann.
Aber dies stellt dann doch noch eine Menge Handarbeit dar.
Bei einfachen Seiten werden die Thumbnail zwar ohne Dateinamen erstellt wenn man das entsprechende Template bearbeitet dafür werden aber immer Tabellen mit 5 Bildern nebeinander erstellt. Ich brauch aber diese einzeln untereinander wie bei Frames bei diesen kommen aber immer egal wie man es anstellt die Dateinamen.
Mit Aktionen geht es glaub ich auch nicht man müste ja den Ursprung auslesen und anschließend den Zielordner füllen.


Also bin für jede Anregung, Lösung oder auch Tips dankbar.

Danke und Gruß Ralf
Habe  übrigens schon mehrere Stunden mit Suchen in diesem und anderen Foren verbracht.


----------



## RonneldMcDonald (3. September 2003)

es wäre gut zu wissen, welche Version du benutzt ...

zum anderen würde ich dir empfehlen für das erstellen von einfachen webgalerien das kostenlose (auch in deutsch) Programm Irvanview zu verwenden, da die Ausgabe-Möglichkeiten zumindest besser als Photoshops Notvariante sind ...

Hier gehts zur Homepage ... 

Gruß RonMcDon


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. September 2003)

Mit Photoshop kann man auch nahezu grenzenlos eigene Templates machen.
Wo ist das Problem, sich eigene Templates zu machen?
Sind doch alles schnöde HTML-Templates, die man beliebig verändern oder
aber erweitern kann.

Der Zauberkasten öffnet sich im Ordner
"C:\Programme\Adobe\Photoshop 7.0\Vorgaben\Web Kontaktabzug"

Gruß
Martin


----------



## RonneldMcDonald (3. September 2003)

naja, ich denke, dass es im Kern darum geht, schnell und ohne große Mühe einigermaßen ansehnliche Galerien zu erstellen und da ist dann wohl das zeitaufwändige (Kenntnis voraussetzende) Ändern von Templates wohl nicht der geeignetste beste Weg, finde ich ...

Wer Photoshop so verfallen ist, Templates zu modifizieren, um damit auch noch perfekt aussehende Webgalerien zu erstellen, soll es aber gern tun ....

Mal eben angemerkt: In einem anderen GrafikThread habe ich schon auf Photoimpact hingewiesen, was meiner Meinung nach übrigens auch in Sachen Webwork Photoshop um Längen überlegen ist.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (3. September 2003)

Sag mal, was soll daran schwer und umständlich sein, eine hübsche HTML-
Vorlage zu erstellen und sie dann Photoshop zum Fraß vorzuwerfen, damit
Photoshop automatisch eine ganze Galerie draus macht?

Wer was schönes will muss eh selbst ran. Egal, ob Photoimpact oder sonstwas.

Just my two Cents
Martin


----------



## Ju02 (3. September 2003)

Hallo,

ich verstehe zwar nicht ganz worüber hier diskutiert wird,aber es interessiert mich sehr !Bitte erklärt mir mal worüber ihr sprecht,wozu man es braucht und wie es funktioniert.Danke sehr!
gruss,thy


----------



## RalfZ (4. September 2003)

Also noch mal als Verfasser dieses Threads.
Es geht eigentlich um die Platzhalter 'Thumbnailssrc; Thumbnails usw.'
Templates mit welchen Photoshop dann umgehen kann bin ich schon in der Lage zu erstellen bzw. Vorlagen anzupassen.
Ich scheitere nur daran wenn ich Thumbnails Seite aus einem Ordner generieren lasse und dies 1spaltig unter einander haben will das immer der Dateiname mit erscheint..
Ich möchte es gerne ohne Dateinamen oder nur mit dem Namen ohne Endung.
Der Platzhalter %ALT% greift dabei aber nicht.
Version ist übrigens PS 7.0

Gruß Ralf


----------

